# Blueberries halt hardening of the arteries



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Blueberries halt hardening of the arteries by S. L. Baker, features writer (NaturalNews) Atherosclerosis is a disease marked by plaque in the arteries. Made up of fat, cholesterol, calcium, and other substances found in the blood, plaque hardens overtime not unlike concrete — and that narrows arteries and limits the flow of oxygen-rich blood throughout [...]

*Read More...*


----------

